# Hawaii EMS



## Omaha (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello all.  I have seen a few posts requesting information on EMS and training in Hawaii and I remember also searching for info back in the day so I figured I would try to put some info out there for inquiring minds.  If you have any other questions feel free to ask. 

 I just moved back to the mainland from Honolulu.  I did my EMT training there and a month and a half on the road with City and County of Honolulu EMS.  

They are a very progressive department but there is a lot of upheaval as of late because of the decision to merge with fire.  They recognize EMT-B and Paramedic (MICT), not I/85.  City and county does Oahu and AMR is the only private ambulance company, which picks up the slack for C&C and private transport.  More importantly AMR has the contract for all of the outer islands, 911 and BLS.  

City and county is hard to get on with not because of local preference but because reciprocity is difficult.  You must have training which equals Hawaii standards, which is over 600 hours classroom and 240 hours clinicals for EMT-B.  This is at Kapiolani Community College, the only EMT training on Oahu (20 credit 1 semester program), until the city started doing a paid training academy last year.  Lots of debate over this bc KCC puts out some quality EMTs.  

KCC also does the Paramedic program which if you sign a 2 year contract C&C will not only pay for your school but pay you full time salary while in school.  So you go to class 3 (or 2?) days a weak and work the rest of your hours on the truck.

That being said, its not a bad gig.  As a B you start around 40,000 a year but with required overtime you will make 60,000 to 80,000 or more.  I don't know if this will hold true after the merge goes through.  And you must also consider the cost of living.  40,000 in Hawaii is like 25,000 on the mainland.

With the merge and the new training academy it would be very hard as a B to get a job on Oahu and it is almost impossible to get a job on the outer islands with AMR.  Paramedic may have an easier time.

If you are thinking about going there it is a wonderful place to live and work EMS, after all there is very little gun crime, no bad weather to contend with ( you will respond to some of the most famous beaches in the world).  It is not without its challenges (if it were easy everyone would move there).

Hope this quells some your burning questions out there.  Feel free to ask more!

 Aloha!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2009)

600 hours for EMT-B? Damn, Hawaii is doing something right!


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 10, 2009)

840hr EMT-B class?





Reading a bit further and this explains some of it



> Graduates are qualified to take the National Registry Examination for certification as an EMT- Basic and EMT-Intermediate (I-85) and may apply for work with an ambulance service.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 10, 2009)

I am on Honolulu EMS's hiring list right now and in the middle of the reciprocity process for Paramedic/MICT as we speak. I herd the system eats up new guys and spits them out?


----------



## Omaha (Dec 10, 2009)

Linuss said:


> 840hr EMT-B class?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, I should have clarified.  You can sit for the I/85 test.  Most don't as it's not recognized in Hawaii.  In fact I was the only one in the class to get my I/85 since I wasn't sure where I would end up.


----------



## Omaha (Dec 10, 2009)

Also the pre-reqs are:

A&P
Med Term


----------



## Omaha (Dec 10, 2009)

schulz said:


> I am on Honolulu EMS's hiring list right now and in the middle of the reciprocity process for Paramedic/MICT as we speak. I herd the system eats up new guys and spits them out?



If you can survive the probation period you are golden.  Not sure what that is as an incoming paramedic.

Most of the medics I worked with were from Hawaii or at least did there training there so I'm not really sure. I know its pretty tough for new EMT-Bs though. 

It will help you if you show respect by getting to know the culture and spend time among the locals. If you haven't been there for long you may have a hard time communicating as the local dialect (pigeon) is a mix of Filipino, Japanese, Hawaiian, and others.  

There is a large lower class population and a significant homeless population you will have to care for.  This is a hassle but show compassion.  You have to understand that many are homeless despite having jobs.  They just can't afford rent due to the inflation of an overpopulated island.  

The first year was hard for me but the next 7 were some of the best in my life so go if you get the chance!


----------



## firetender (Dec 10, 2009)

Moving to Hawaii is moving out of the country. This ain't the Mainland. This ain't the United States. If you think you're just moving to another state, think again. And every island is different.

Don't take my word, but please, DO take the time to learn. 

http://www.amazon.com/So-You-Want-Live-Hawaii/dp/0966625307

From my point-of-view that which would most important is to take the time to learn about Hawaii's host culture. It's been around for close to 2,000 years; that's whose land you will be visiting.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 11, 2009)

FireTender,

I see your a medic from Hawaii. I might have a couple questions for you if you dont mind. I have had a couple people in that system discourage me from going there as an entry level medic from the mainland.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Dec 12, 2009)

schulz said:


> I have had a couple people in that system discourage me from going there as an entry level medic from the mainland.


What reasons did they give for suggesting not to go out there? I applied out to Honolulu EMS earlier this year, so I'd like to hear more about it.


----------



## firetender (Dec 12, 2009)

schulz said:


> FireTender,
> 
> I see your a medic from Hawaii. I might have a couple questions for you if you dont mind. I have had a couple people in that system discourage me from going there as an entry level medic from the mainland.



Haven't worked EMS since '85, but I live in Hawaii and am aware that the cultural adjustments you'd have to make far outweigh the adjustments you'd have to make for their EMS system.

Feel free to PM, I'll be happy to help.


----------



## BLSBoy (Dec 12, 2009)

AMR just doing interfacility and the like?
I would love to take a year or so out there and work, see if its for me. 
Hows their FDs?
If Fla don't work out, it would be nice to have a backup plan.


----------

